# Having trouble decompiling SystemUI.apk



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

Im kind of new to developing for android....
But I did a bit of developing on blackberry in the previous years...

Ive been working on some soft buttons. I designed some buttons in a different thread that work great. But I wanted to edit my SystemUI.apk myself (navagation_bar.xml) so that I could edit a search soft key and the order of the soft key buttons myself....

I can't for the life of me, get this thing to decompile. If you open the navagation_bar.xml from within the SystemUI.apk (even in notepad ++), you get a bunch of random characters. I am assuming this is because I have to actually decompile the SystemUI.apk first.

- so I have downloaded apktools, 
- I have it all setup correctly following the instructions for decompiling posted here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1836-guid...dated-w-guide/

I used the framework-res.apk of the rom that I am currently using (Android Rev 2.1.2)

And then I place the SystemUI.apk in the folder to be modded, and go ahead and run the script, try an decompile it. And every single time I try it says "an error occurred, please check the log"

I check the log and nothing there makes any sense to me....
It just says an error occurred in "main" multiple resources....
and then it lists a whole bunch of (unkown source)

Super frustrated here, because I have found some coding and studied some coding and I know how to edit the navigation_bar.xml to my likings.... but I cant get the damn SystemUI.apk to decompile.... 
















Can someone please help me here?
and ideas on what might be going wrong?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like your using apkmanager. It won't decompile systemui for Ics yet. Use Apktools and command prompt. Down load newest tools and unpackaged to c drive. Place systemui in same location as tools. Open command prompt. navigate to your Apktools and type

Java -jar Apktools.jar d systemui.APK

To compile navigate back to where the folder and tools are. Type

Java -jar Apktools.jar b systemui

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

